# Rupert Bear



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Since we're new here I thought I'd post some pics so you can see what the mad mutt looks like.

While working on teaching him to lie on a "mat", it's a tea towel since they're more portable than a mat.









Playtime!

















80lb lap dog.









And just coz I love this one despite the mess in the background, we'd just moved in and hadn't fully unpacked. Those are my slippers he's cuddling.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

awww hes lovely! What breed is he?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Superash said:


> awww hes lovely! What breed is he?


Best guess is Lab/German Wirehaired Pointer mix. He could be any number of things but several vets and a few gundog people reckon that's it. And I keep getting stopped by people asking whether he's a Deutsche Drathaar. Trying to explain in my not very good German that he's a mix of some sort is fun


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

i love how he looks like he is wearing some long knee high socks on his front legs :lol: he looks like a big teddy bear beautiful doggy


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

He's lovely.:001_wub:


----------



## PinkChipoo (Nov 4, 2011)

What a wise looking guy! I love his socks!


----------



## lexxie (Nov 6, 2011)

what a good looking guy and he looks like he enjoys his toys and treats just like my dog she does same thing id say pointer german wire haired /labrador just a guess he is cute :thumbup:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

doesn't matter what breed he is he's just so lovely, looks as if he loves having fun to.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone, he's great fun and likes to make people laugh. When we went to obedience classes he was the class clown. He did his heelwork on his back legs, his down stays consisted of him rolling around on his back waving his legs in the air and woo wooing and his sit stays were done in the begging position. All because he discovered people laughed at him


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

He is gorgeous.
Love the play pics, so cute!


----------



## Forestland (Nov 9, 2011)

Such a cute, scruffy dog with a great name.


----------

